# Checkout my Cage!! (pics thread)



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

It's simple...

Check out my (insert name of cage) ex. double critter nation 

Post pic(s) here
ex.









Write a short bio about your rats and what you have in your cage.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Checkout my Double Critter Nation






























I have four female rats, Hulu & Dibs 7 months (littermates), Sprout 4 months, Mochi 3 1/2 months. I got this cage yesterday and I am slowly buying and making things to fill it up. 
Bottom half: loose carefresh bedding, 3 litter boxes, homemade cardboard balls, and tunnel, tree stump hide (behind lower hammock), one flat hammock, one double hammock, bendy bridge, rope, 3 water bottles, 1 water bowl, 1 shelf.
Upper half: lined with towel and puppy pad under, 1 honeycomb hammock, 1 cube hammock, 1 bunk bed hammock, 1 sputnik, 1 tube, 3 litter boxes, 1 lava ledge, 3 water bowls, 1 water bottle, 1 shelf.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

You could also post to a great existing cage pic thread, "Cage Pic Thread (no chat)"


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> You could also post to a great existing cage pic thread, "Cage Pic Thread (no chat)"


Oh Ok I didn't know those were a thing.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Great setup!


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Looks great! The more bits you can get in the better IMO
I recommend some parrot perches (basically cheaper bigger lava ledges) -

Some people also make deeper pans by using a cement mixing tub or something in the bottom of the CN or even perspex!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I will look at bird perches and I just ordered the sheets of acrylic for the perspex tray.


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

You have a great start, and I can imagine that you will continue to add to it as your rat's age. I appreciate the bedding that you put in there for them, (many people forget what great enrichment loose substrate is for rats) as burrowing animals they would probably enjoy a deeper area to dig around in. I do use fleece in the majority of my cage, but I also provide dig boxes. I use small plastic bins and cut a hole in the lid, then fill it with bedding. The only other thing I will say is that I think your cage may need some more ropes ladders and bridges. I also noticed you don't have many hides, rats are prey animals and need covered places to retreat to. There are many hides on the market but you could easily use cardboard boxes (my rats are OBSESSED with shoe boxes, I cut a hole on top and fill it with paper towels, bedding, hay, etc. but the greatest thing is that I can simply lift the lid to check in on them). Other than that Your cage is fantastic I love those hammocks, and you seem to have a great theme going on! The trick is to fill your cage with so many things that you cannot possibly fit anything else in there. I sometimes struggle to keep my cage looking visually appealing while filling it to the rim it helps me to get some inspiration.















I have no idea how these people have made their cages so entertaining and nice to look at.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I did upgrade a little bit by removing the middle level and adding some more hammocks. I just ordered acrylic for a perspex tray and I am waiting for some ropes to be shipped.


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Your cage looks really nice! I think everyone else has already covered everything, but I wanted to say that one thing to keep in mind is that rats need lots of horizontal space as well as vertical space. Many people recommend taking the middle of the critter nation out for more space to add climbing accessories, but I personally recommend keeping it there because by taking it out you’re removing nearly half of the horizontal space in the entire cage. Another thing is to make sure that the horizontal space isn’t too cluttered- think hides, balls, and things that sit on the ground. Otherwise, it looks great and I’m sure the ratties really appreciate it


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

VivDaRatLuver said:


> I did upgrade a little bit by removing the middle level and adding some more hammocks. I just ordered acrylic for a perspex tray and I am waiting for some ropes to be shipped.


I love that! Your cage is beautiful. Those tunnels are a great addition. I like to attach baskets to the doors with zip ties, my rats LOVE those.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Ok, I will hit up the dollar stoor and grab some.


----------

